
Monitoring app and GDPR - johnjackjim
About a year ago me and friend of mine created smartphone monitoring app&#x2F;s with website, subscription and everything, we have about 50 customers with about 150 devices. About a half of the customers are located in EU, main servers are located in US and backup are in EU (Frankfurt).<p>About the app, lets say you have a young kid who has a smartphone and you want to know, with who he chats, what he watches on yt, what sites he visits and etc.<p>We are not registered as business, after we pay for servers we make enough for a dinner and a movie. It&#x27;s nothing serious.<p>Because we do not make enough to quit our day jobs let alone hire lawyer is there way our app can survive in EU or do we have to block access?
======
paulgramcracker
Ignore the GDPR and continue to operate. You have nothing to lose. Only worry
about compliance if a regulator contacts you, which is not likely to happen.

You’re not complying with numerous other regulations like business
registration, tax licenses, etc. The reality is all small businesses have to
ignore compliance to get off the ground.

Don’t listen to others trying to scare you over nothing. It’s a matter of
perspective.

------
atmosx
Drop it. It's a gordian knot. You have 25+ different jurisdictions. Some are
very harsh on privacy laws.

The problem I see with your application is the _consent_. You need specific
_consent_ by a party, say it's a legal guardian. I'm not sure if legally, in
all EU countries, a parent can monitor a 16 or 17-year old's mobile. What
happens if a parent installs your app to a 16 year old and leave it there when
he turns 18?

From what you're saying it's not even worth pursuing, I mean you basically
need a expert's law advice in every one of the 25+ EU countries.

------
chris__butters
Get legal advice now!

As long as you are looking into GDPR and how it affects your business you can
evolve it over time rather than completely change everything by the 25th.

------
TekMol
My first step would be to read the GDPR and see if your service violates any
of the articles.

~~~
kasey_junk
Short answer. It does.

~~~
TekMol
Which article does it violate and how?

------
icedchai
Don't worry about it.

